# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  معرفي نرم افزاري براي ساخت ebook براي موبايل

## mahdy.asia

كسي مي تونه يك نرم افزار حرفه ايي براي ساخت ebook براي موبايل معرفي كنه
متشكر مي شم اگه لينك دانلود كرك شده اونم برام بزاره

----------


## ASedJavad

فارسی یا انگلیسی؟

----------


## mahdy.asia

در حال حاضر من برای ایجاد ebook فارسی می خوام اما اگه فارسی رو پشتیبانی کنه دیگه انگلیسی رو حتماً پشتیبانی می کنه !

----------


## ASedJavad

سلام دوست عزیز
فکر نمیکنید اینجا، جای نا مناسبی برا درخواست نرم افزار باشه؟
با این وجود...
بد نیست لینک زیر رو یه نگاهی بندازید:
http://forum.mobilestan.net/forumdisplay.php?f=243

----------


## mahdy.asia

متشكرم دوست عزيز فروم خوبي معرفي كردي اونجا نرم افزارهاي زيادي معرفي كرده بودند من تازه وارد اين مقوله شدم مي خوام بصورت حرفه ايي كار كنم به نظر شما چه نرم افزاري رو براي اينكار انتخاب كنم

----------


## ASedJavad

تو همون فروم بپرسی احتمالا بهتر جوابتونو بدن
البته بهتره خودتون امتحان کنید
چون این مطلب کاملا سلیقه ایه
من تجربه خاصی تو این زمینه ندارم

ولی اگه برا مطالب انگلیسی (و سایر زبون های چپ به راست) بخواین، به نظرم با mobireader خیلی بهتره

----------


## anotheruser

این امکاناتش خوبه MJFace .

----------

